# Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich​*
Angeln ist immer toll und jeden Angler macht es glücklich, wenn er rauskommt zum Angeln.

Zu den Highlights neben dem Angeln an sich und für sich alleine gehört aber auch klar das Angeln gemeinsam mit anderen. 




Ob in einem der organisierten Hege-, Gemeinschafts-, Königs-, Traditions- oder Wettangeln.

Ob dann, wenn man zufällig draussen Angelkollegen trifft und gemeinsam weiter angelt.

Ob gemeinsam auf dem Angelkutter 

Ob im gemeinsamen Angelurlaub

und, und, und......

Geteiltes  Anglerglück ist doppeltes und mehrfaches Anglerglück!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Das ist eulen nach Athen tragen...

Angeln macht glücklich 
Angeln macht kinder glücklich
Gemeinsam angeln macht  glücklich 

Was kommt als nächstes? Angeln macht Seniiren glücklich? Einsam angeln macht  glücklich? Ans angeln denken während Meetings macht glücklich?  nix für  ungut


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Senioren ja, hab ich schon fertig (neben weiteren ) ;-)

Einsam hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht oder Meetings. 

Und ich finde, man kann das NIE oft genug bringen (auch als Gegenpol zum Schützergedönse - Angeln ist Menschenschutz!) ...


----------



## geomas (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Senioren ja, hab ich schon fertig (neben weiteren ) ;-)
> 
> Einsam hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht oder Meetings.
> 
> Und ich finde, man kann das NIE oft genug bringen (auch als Gegenpol zum Schützergedönse - Angeln ist Menschenschutz!) ...



Angeln macht Senioren glücklich. Das galt schon 1958 in den Niederlanden:
https://youtu.be/lzTHLqDRXoc
Angelwettbewerb für ältere Herren - mein Lieblingsangel-Video auf Youtube


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

*I S T     D A S     G E I L!! 

Danke dir dafür!!!*


----------



## geomas (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *I S T     D A S     G E I L!!
> 
> Danke dir dafür!!!*



Ja, und wenn ich auch nicht der sentimentale Typ bin - bei dem Video hab ich mit Tränen zu kämpfen vor Rührung ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Absolut!! DANKE nochmal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

PS:
Von den Angelfreunden Kroev hab ich das obige Bild zur Verwendung bekommen - nochmal DANKE dafür!
https://angelfreunde-kroev.de/


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Einer der Gründe warum ich noch nie aufm Angelkutter war, die erzwungene und beengte Gemeinschaft.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen zwischen einem Haufen rutenschwingender, halbbesoffenen Kerlen irgendein Glücksgefühl zu verspüren!
Gleiches gilt für Gemeinschafts-, Hege-, Wettangeln, oder wie auch sonst benannter Aktion.
Im Verein habe ich bisher davor fast immer erfolgreich gedrückt, zumeist gehe ich da nur mal vorbei, um ein Würstchen und ein Bier abzuschnappen und bin dann schnell wieder verschwunden.
Im kleinen Kreis oder zu zweit gerne, aber Schluss mit lustig ist es, wenn es um Rudelbildung geht, dann macht mich das nicht glücklich.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Das ist das Schöne beim Angeln:
JEDER findet sein Plätzchen...

Der eine alleine, die anderen gemeinsam..


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



geomas schrieb:


> Angeln macht Senioren glücklich. Das galt schon 1958 in den Niederlanden:
> https://youtu.be/lzTHLqDRXoc
> Angelwettbewerb für ältere Herren - mein Lieblingsangel-Video auf Youtube



Best video forever.#6#6#6

Frauchen und ich haben mächtig abgelacht.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Für BaWü wäre noch Nachtangeln macht glücklich und für die FKK Fraktion Nacktangeln macht glücklich ^^ ansonsten bin ich bei Jürgen-  ich hab gerne ein zwei Kumpels dabei und zwei mal im Jahr Vereinsangeln mach ich gerne, aber am schönsten ist es mit jemanden der nicht nur übers Angeln reden muss und auch mal schweigen kann weit draussen in der Natur zu sein.


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Stimmt. Und genau deshalb haben mein Sohn und ich, die wir seit vielen Jahren ein gemeinsames Privatgewässer bewirtschaften, sowohl Spaß beim Angeln, wie auch beim Naturschutz.
Mal mit Angel unterwegs, mal mit Kamera und Tarnzelt. Mal am buddeln, mal am basteln...
Wir haben halt eine gemeinsame Liebe zur Natur. Und zwar ganz entspannt und ohne jeden ideologischen Überbau (Nur Schützer - Nur Angler). Unser Ding und gut iss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Das ist das Schöne am Angeln:
Es ist so vielfältig, dass jeder glücklich werden kann - ausser halt PETAnern, NABUisten und BUNDisten etc..


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... Nachtangeln macht glücklich und ... Nacktangeln macht glücklich ... ansonsten bin ich bei Jürgen ...



Genau das macht mich auch glücklich und mit Jürgen gehe ich auf konform.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Gemeinsam Angeln kann glücklich machen, muss es aber nicht. Wenn ich da wieder an meine Ex denke...katastrophal. Das war wirklich kein tolles Angeln. Momentan geh ich mit einem Kollegen gelegentlich los, das macht schon Spaß, aber die Einsamkeit am Wasser ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



D1985 schrieb:


> Gemeinsam Angeln kann glücklich machen, muss es aber nicht. Wenn ich da wieder an meine Ex denke...katastrophal. Das war wirklich kein tolles Angeln..



Meine Frau wollte den Schein mit mir machen damit wir ein gemeinsames Hobby haben-  zum Glück wusste ich das zu verhindern  wenn sie mal mitkommt fange ich nie was und ihr tut jede Made leid-.- 
Und dann wird am Wasser über Alltagsproblemchen geredet... deswegen nehme ich sie nur in homöopathischen Dosen mit


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

da seht ihrs:
Auch Frauen macht Angeln glücklich!

Notiert!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

So wie D1985 und Kochtopf es mit ihren Frauen erlebt haben, ging es mir mit meiner Tochter.
Allein erziehend, nahm ich sie schon so etwa ab 3 Jahren mit ans Wasser und von Anfang an, nur Genörgel und Gezicke, entweder passte das Wetter nicht, oder die Mücken nervten, irgend was war immer.
Auch, vor allem im Boot, sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten ging gar nicht,  erst recht als sie älter wurde.
Irgendwann hab ich es aufgegeben.
Sie ist auch keine Anglerin geworden.
Heute werde ich schon mal, aber nur bei schönem Wetter, am Wasser besucht.
Zumeist hat sie irgend einen Typ im Schlepp, dann wird sich mal eben das Boot "geliehen" und ich werde für ein paar Stunden zum Uferangeln verurteilt.
Die verschwinden dann immer sofort um die nächste Ecke.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zumeist hat sie irgend einen Typ im Schlepp, dann wird sich mal eben das Boot "geliehen" und ich werde für ein paar Stunden zum Uferangeln verurteilt.



Also macht auch sie Angeln glücklich - ohne Dich als Angler käm sie nicht zum Boot 


Aber dass Angeln Frauen glücklich macht, ist ja schon ein neues Thema ..


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> So wie D1985 und Kochtopf es mit ihren Frauen erlebt haben, ging es mir mit meiner Tochter.
> Allein erziehend, nahm ich sie schon so etwa ab 3 Jahren mit ans Wasser und von Anfang an, nur Genörgel und Gezicke, entweder passte das Wetter nicht, oder die Mücken nervten, irgend was war immer.
> Auch, vor allem im Boot, sich an gewisse Regeln zu halten ging gar nicht,  erst recht als sie älter wurde.
> Irgendwann hab ich es aufgegeben.
> ...


Das klingt sehr traurig Jürgen. Mein Töchterchen muss keine Anglerin werden (auch wenn es mich freuen würde), aber och hoffe sehr, dass es dann später anders laufen wird. Darf ich fragen wie alt  mittlerweile ist?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr traurig Jürgen. Mein Töchterchen muss keine Anglerin werden (auch wenn es mich freuen würde), aber och hoffe sehr, dass es dann später anders laufen wird. Darf ich fragen wie alt  mittlerweile ist?



Die ist jetzt 27 Jahre alt, Erzieherin und macht sich gerade beruflich selbstständig, ich bin recht stolz auf  das Mädel, läuft!
Hört sich vielleicht traurig an, ist es aber nicht.
So ist dieses Bootsfahren auch eine Art Auswahlverfahren, vermute ich jedenfalls?
Immer wenn die zurück kommt und selbst rudert, ist eigentlich klar, der Typ ist ne Pfeife!
Die Kerle sehe ich dann auch nie ein zweites mal?
Ich hab mich da schon kaputt gelacht, wie blöde sich manche anstellen ein Boot zu rudern.
Die eiern dann wie Besoffene übern See, drehen sich im Kreis und sind nicht in der Lage den Nachen gerade aus zu fahren.
Muss wirklich schwer sein, mitm Rücken in Fahrtrichtung zu sitzen und seine Kräfte zu koordinieren?

Ich bin im Gegensatz zu Anderen nicht der Meinung, dass Frauen am Wasser eine Bereicherung sind, können sie zwar sein, aber die Regel ist das sicher nicht!
Ich kann auch die jenigen nicht verstehen, die alles daran setzen ihre Frauen mit ans Wasser zu bringen, anstatt froh zu sein ein paar Stunden für sich zu haben.
Aber wie auch bei anderen Dingen, jedem das seine!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber wie auch bei anderen Dingen, jedem das seine!
> 
> Jürgen


siehste, es wird....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte den Schein mit mir machen damit wir ein gemeinsames Hobby haben-  zum Glück wusste ich das zu verhindern  wenn sie mal mitkommt fange ich nie was und ihr tut jede Made leid-.-
> Und dann wird am Wasser über Alltagsproblemchen geredet... deswegen nehme ich sie nur in homöopathischen Dosen mit



Harmlos...
"Mach mir mal den Wurm dran / DU fängst mir die Fische weg / Ich will nach Hause / Lass mich mal an deine Stelle - schon leicht angep..., weil ich da was gefangen hab" / mir ist sooo kalt usw. Das müsste ich mir fast jedes Mal anhören....nie wieder!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Sie kommt ja auch högschtens bei Kaiserwetter mit  mich nervt es schon dass meine beiden angelkumpel so frierkatzen sind ("näää mir ist zu kalt, geh mal alleine" oder "ich friere so, es werden nachts weniger als 15º" usw)


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

jajaja, der Thread mit "Angeln macht Frauen glücklich" kommt ja bald...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sie kommt ja auch högschtens bei Kaiserwetter mit  mich nervt es schon dass meine beiden angelkumpel so frierkatzen sind ("näää mir ist zu kalt, geh mal alleine" oder "ich friere so, es werden nachts weniger als 15º" usw)





Was für "Angler"|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was für "Angler"|supergri



Fangen leider beide garnicht mal so selten besser ;(


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Mag sein. Will ja nicht behaupten das die schlecht angeln. Aber ist schon irgendwie bissl "weich". Ich mein 15 Grad sind ja nicht kalt


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajaja, der Thread mit "Angeln macht Frauen glücklich" kommt ja bald...


einen trööt "Angler machen Frauen glücklich" magst du dir klemmen...

und an die glücksbeseelung durch gemeinsames anglen hab ich auch geglaubt bis mir ein glöcken aufgegangen ist.

dank an den poster des seniorenvideos.
nicht der gaudi wegen - eher lehrmaterial


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Jose schrieb:


> einen trööt "Angler machen Frauen glücklich"


Immer her mit Ideen ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Mit Frauen angeln macht unglücklich - kann man gleich den Bogen zu PETA spannen


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Frauen angeln macht unglücklich - kann man gleich den Bogen zu PETA spannen



eher überspannen...


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Klischees und Pauschalierungen gibt es weil sie erstaunlich häufig leider funktionieren


----------



## Jose (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

edit: ich zieh zurück weil OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Thema hier:
 Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Mit Frau und Familie geht auch....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4sRlfDb1Dg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gemeinsam Angeln macht glücklich*

Damit kam das schneller als geplant, weil ihr euch hier so auf das Thema Frauen fixiert hattet beim eigentlichen Thema "Gemeinsam Angeln macht Freude" - könnt ihr jetzt hier weiterdiskutieren:
ANGELN macht Frauen glücklich


----------

